# Tell the story about your touchpad



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

Hey guyz , tell us your story about how you got the touchpad and how much you paid for it.


----------



## esjayrockz (Nov 25, 2011)

My story is that my sister booked the 16 gb version for 99$ from Amazon during the firesale. But later on she was told by Amazon that her order was cancelled because Amazon did not have so much stock. Later on my sister bought the 32 gb version from Ebay for 275$. She sent it me then soon after and now I live in India being a lucky few in my country to use this tablet.


----------



## austinb324 (Aug 28, 2011)

A friend of mine works at Bestbuy and he called me when a truckload arrived. I then went straight to the store and lurked until I saw him bringing them out of the warehouse. This happened twice.


----------



## nexus14 (Sep 13, 2011)

I bought 5 from various retailers (HP, Amazon, Staples) with the intention of reselling. I did, but I kept one just for the heck of it. I am glad I did since CM7 on a tablet for $99 is amazing.


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

didn't even know about the fire sale (was out of town) until the next day, i tried and tried to get one. i ordered one from some place but the order was cancelled later that day. next day, came on here and was a post about a company i have never heard of (insight) having them in stock. jumped on the 32GB (16gb was not in stock) for $150. arrived a few days later and been happy ever since.

probably the best $150 i have ever spent on an electronic.


----------



## reaper88 (Dec 28, 2011)

I work for HP so i got one during the employee only sale..


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

Got a gtalk message from a buddy about them....sat around contemplating it. Called my wife and said I was heading out to get one. Went to Staples, sold out, went to Best Buy, not at fire sale price yet. Decided to try Walmart. Got the last 32GB they had. Lady working in electronics said another guy was looking at it for a while and left before she got to him. So I pretty swooped in and got it.

"Stay classy Interwebz"


----------



## sav (Jan 15, 2012)

After testing and sending back a few tablets (Samsung Galaxy Tab, Archos 10.1 and another cheap one), I decided to don't buy a tablet because I didnt have a need for it (which would be worth the regular price). But one day, browsing the web, I heard about the firesale of the HP TouchPad, readed some reviews and ordered one for 99€ at cyberport.de. The day the device arrived, some german sites said that cyanogen is working on a port of android for the tp, which was the reason to keep the TouchPad, even if I wasnt really satisfied with the device. Now, after a few months, I think it was a good decision to keep the TouchPad, even if I still think that its a bit to heavy and to big.


----------



## jimbob (Nov 24, 2011)

Got mine as bday prez off ebay. Wish got more as kids keep nickin it.


----------



## Eldrlight (Dec 14, 2011)

I got mine for a Christmas gift from my dad love it.


----------



## TheKrayze (Nov 1, 2011)

my wife told me about the firesale. I went to Wal-Mart that morning. They had 4 at full price. I went to bestbuy and was 1st in line. They returned all there's (total bs). Called Wal-Mart and they sold all theirs. Bastards
got on HP smb site Sunday at 8am. Ordered one 16gb and waited 2 months. Best $99 I ever spent. Use webOS and xron cm7


----------



## Hieutt (Jan 18, 2012)

And I'm from VietNam. In my country, there was no TP sale and I got it from a man with 300$







I love my TP than Ipad and I do not like Apple. With excellent hardware specs, I think TP can beat many tablets now.


----------



## VolcanicSkunk (Oct 20, 2011)

Got mine from a guy on Twitter for $160. It took the USPS 2 weeks to get it to me though. lol


----------



## andrewc513 (Jul 31, 2011)

I learned about the firesale and spent all weekend trying to get one. I was raping the F5 key on every site I could find, to no avail. I didn't get one.







Defeated, I went to work on Monday. I work at a small IT shop of maybe 7 people. Around 10am, one of our vendors called the girl that does our ordering/scheduling. They told her "hey, we've got a ton of these HP Touchpads for sale". She yelled back to the tech room at me, asking "hey, <vendor> has HP Touchpads for $99 a piece, should we get some?"

Oh hell yes. We got 7, and I got mine.


----------



## fotot8kr (Jan 2, 2012)

I went to best buy to pay my bill when from the line at customer service I noticed people lined up at a different desk. I asked the associate who was processing my payment what was going on and she told me about the HP touch pad. Funny thing is that I knew almost nothing of the Touchpad prior to that day. In fact, I googled it while I was in THE line to pay for it! I got the 32 GB version and considered selling it on ebay but ended up keeping it. I was in the store for another hour browsing and by this time the store supplies had run out but people were streaming in to get one. I felt pretty lucky, sort of!


----------



## haxologist (Jul 25, 2011)

I was at Best Buy returning something and noticed a line of people at the customer service desk. I asked a guy what everyone was in line for (because I certainly hadn't seen anything on Slickdeals to warrant such a line) and he said the HP Touchpads are on sale for $99 and $149. I was like...phuey...who wants a Touchpad. Then, I started thinking...damn...I could buy two and sell one...and get one for free. But, then the Best Buy guy announced that they only had a few more left (while there were still 30 people in line). So, I drove straight to a nearby Best Buy. But, that Best Buy was not participating in the fire sale. So, I gave up. Then, a month or so later, I heard of the HP Developer program where developers could purchase one Touchpad for $149. So, I bought one.


----------



## ilive12 (Aug 30, 2011)

Got a 16gb from HP SMB store, after 15-30 minutes refreshing and pushing through the broken server. Took 1+ month to arrive. Ridiculuous I know. After using it for awhile, I thought it was good. Installed CM and everything. But the 16gb model just wasn't cutting it space wise. Sucked, because they weren't selling any more by that point. But some time later, HP had one last refurb ebay sale. I went in to buy a 32gb. Not only did I get a 32gb, but 2 16gbs. I now had 3 16gbs, and 1 32gb. The 3 16gb, including my old one, went to family. Now I'm rocking ICS on my refurbished 32gb, and it runs like a dream P:


----------



## PolarBernd (Jan 19, 2012)

I've got my HP Touchpad 64GB on ebay classifieds in germany.
It cost 325 Euro, but the white edition is rare








I wanted it sooo much!!!
Now, i'm lucky with CM9


----------

